# CONSTANT panting



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I know Kat just posted about her dog who never pants.. it made me think more into why Remi is _constantly_ panting. 

Sooo.. Remi constantly pants. Doesn't matter if it is warm out or freezing cold out, she is panting. The only time she doesn't pant is when she is sleeping, and even then she is breathing heavily through her nose. She never sits still, when Charlie won't play with her she will play by herself, so could that be why? But even so.. if she does happen to even just be sitting there chewing on a bone of something she will take breaks to pant. She is perfectly healthy, according to me and according to her vet. When I say according to me, I mean I don't see anything abnormal when we are home. She eats fine, and granted she does drink more than Charlie, I don't find it unusual. The vet says everything sounds and looks normal, she thinks I have two of the healthiest dogs she has seen in a while actually. So is this something I should be worried about and look into more?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Have you had blood work done? If not I would suggest it just to rule something that might be hidden to the human and vet eye. I get blood work done on my raw fed dogs once a year to make sure everything is good.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

We have not had blood work done. I did ask about it though, the vet thinks that it is not necessary yet as she is not yet a year old and everything seems fine. I will ask her again next time we go in, which will likely be soon as Charlie has a recurring eye infection that nothing will fix.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Is he on a raw diet?


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

She's on half raw, Half GO! 

The panting has stopped! I think she was just excited about being inside and playing constantly. She's pretty normal now as far as the panting goes. Only pants after a hardcore chew or a play session. They don't play as much any more, when before it was ALL the time with the exception of when Charlie wanted a break from the pup.


----------



## nordanes (Dec 5, 2010)

Do you give a lot of bones? One of my Danes will pant if given too much bones. Also when you mix raw with non raw it could cause a dog's digestive system to work harder. Some dogs pant due to that.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I wouldn't consider it to be a LOT of bones, just what she needs. And it isn't really mixed together, she gets one night raw, one night kibble. Anyways I highly doubt that was it as I haven't been doing anything different and the panting is gone.


----------

